# raspberry pi 2 wi-fi interface missing even module should be in the kernel



## gnoma (Apr 30, 2018)

Hello,

I just hot my new raspberry pi 2. I see a big fat Broadcom chip on it that says "BCM2836" and I'm sure that this one should be the wireless card. 

I'm using a standard image for RPI2 with nothing custom on it.

I have downloaded the source and on the default conf file I see that it's included:

```
root@micro:/usr/src/sys/arm/broadcom/bcm2835 # grep -i bcm2836 /usr/src/sys/arm/conf/RPI2
include         "../broadcom/bcm2835/std.bcm2836"
root@micro:/usr/src/sys/arm/broadcom/bcm2835 #
```

Even if it was not included I wasn't sure which module to load and I did lot's of google searching regarding RPI2 and I have loaded a lots of modules that may be related:

```
root@micro:/usr/src/sys/arm/broadcom/bcm2835 # kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   29 0xc0000000 8d8e30   kernel
 2    1 0xc3e2f000 a000     wlan_amrr.ko
 3    6 0xc4125000 4c000    wlan.ko
 4    1 0xc3d3d000 e000     bridgestp.ko
 5    1 0xc4185000 d000     if_vlan.ko
 6    1 0xc41a8000 24000    if_urtwn.ko
 7    3 0xc4198000 b000     firmware.ko
 8    1 0xc41e5000 9000     wlan_xauth.ko
 9    1 0xc41f8000 a000     wlan_wep.ko
10    1 0xc3d4f000 b000     wlan_tkip.ko
11    1 0xc4208000 e000     wlan_ccmp.ko
12    1 0xc4228000 d000     rtwn-rtl8192cfwU.ko
13    1 0xc4218000 d000     rtwn-rtl8192cfwU_B.ko
```

And still I see no other device appearing under the `ifconfig -a` command except the Ethernet device.
Got no wireless interface and I'm running out of ideas. 

```
root@micro:/usr/src/sys/arm/broadcom/bcm2835 # ifconfig -a
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        groups: lo
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
ue0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=80009<RXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,LINKSTATE>
        ether b8:27:eb:bd:92:bc
        hwaddr b8:27:eb:bd:92:bc
        inet 192.168.1.191 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```

Anybody got idea what I do wrong? Any assistance would be appreciated 

Cheers/Beers!


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 30, 2018)

Which release are you using in that equipment? 11.1 I expect.
Also you need to see if your chipset it's supported (speaking in FreeBSD, of course). I said it because I still can't compile the driver for a Atheros AR9721, note that a Daemon of here told me that this model isn't supported currently. Probably it could be your case, idk.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 30, 2018)

You said that you haven't wireless interface. I haven't it neither.
Did you connected your adapter?
Did you already tried with this?: 
	
	



```
# usbconfig -u 4 -a 3 dump_device_desc
```
Note: hit enter. If you can't see your device, repelace the "3" with a 2,1,0,4,etc.,until you see your device. If you already tried with these numbers, try changing the "4" for another number.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 30, 2018)

Here is an example: 

```
root@hostfbsd:~ # usbconfig -u 4 -a 2 dump_device_desc
ugen4.2: <Kingston DataTraveler 2.0> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (200mA)

  bLength = 0x0012 
  bDescriptorType = 0x0001 
  bcdUSB = 0x0200 
  bDeviceClass = 0x0000  <Probed by interface class>
  bDeviceSubClass = 0x0000 
  bDeviceProtocol = 0x0000 
  bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0040 
  idVendor = 0x0951 
  idProduct = 0x1665 
  bcdDevice = 0x0100 
  iManufacturer = 0x0001  <Kingston>
  iProduct = 0x0002  <DataTraveler 2.0>
  iSerialNumber = 0x0003  <00400539BC5BBDC1873D005A>
  bNumConfigurations = 0x0001
```


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 30, 2018)

> ```
> root@micro:/usr/src/sys/arm/broadcom/bcm2835 # ifconfig -a
> lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
> options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
> ...


There's something extrange here. I have: 
	
	



```
root@hostfbsd:~ # ifconfig -a
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8209b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC,LINKSTATE>
        ether 70:85:c2:4e:69:55
        hwaddr 70:85:c2:4e:69:55
        inet 192.168.1.104 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        groups: lo
```
Edit: I'm reading in the handbook that  re0  and  ue0  aren't the same kind of interface.


----------



## gnoma (Apr 30, 2018)

Hello,

Thank you for the quick response.

I'm using 11.1 stable:

```
root@micro:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD micro.deltanews.lan 11.1-STABLE FreeBSD 11.1-STABLE #0 r332428: Thu Apr 12 18:29:17 UTC 2018     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/arm.armv6/usr/src/sys/RPI2  arm
root@micro:~ #
```
My USB devices are as follows:

```
root@micro:~ # usbconfig list
ugen0.1: <DWCOTG OTG Root HUB> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x0424 product 0x9514> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (2mA)
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x0424 product 0xec00> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (2mA)
root@micro:~ #
root@micro:~ # usbconfig -u 0 -a 1 dump_device_desc
ugen0.1: <DWCOTG OTG Root HUB> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)

  bLength = 0x0012
  bDescriptorType = 0x0001
  bcdUSB = 0x0200
  bDeviceClass = 0x0009  <HUB>
  bDeviceSubClass = 0x0000
  bDeviceProtocol = 0x0001
  bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0040
  idVendor = 0x0000
  idProduct = 0x0000
  bcdDevice = 0x0100
  iManufacturer = 0x0001  <DWCOTG>
  iProduct = 0x0002  <OTG Root HUB>
  iSerialNumber = 0x0000  <no string>
  bNumConfigurations = 0x0001

root@micro:~ # usbconfig -u 0 -a 2 dump_device_desc
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x0424 product 0x9514> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (2mA)

  bLength = 0x0012
  bDescriptorType = 0x0001
  bcdUSB = 0x0200
  bDeviceClass = 0x0009  <HUB>
  bDeviceSubClass = 0x0000
  bDeviceProtocol = 0x0002
  bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0040
  idVendor = 0x0424
  idProduct = 0x9514
  bcdDevice = 0x0200
  iManufacturer = 0x0000  <no string>
  iProduct = 0x0000  <no string>
  iSerialNumber = 0x0000  <no string>
  bNumConfigurations = 0x0001

root@micro:~ # usbconfig -u 0 -a 3 dump_device_desc
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x0424 product 0xec00> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (2mA)

  bLength = 0x0012
  bDescriptorType = 0x0001
  bcdUSB = 0x0200
  bDeviceClass = 0x00ff  <Vendor specific>
  bDeviceSubClass = 0x0000
  bDeviceProtocol = 0x0001
  bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0040
  idVendor = 0x0424
  idProduct = 0xec00
  bcdDevice = 0x0200
  iManufacturer = 0x0000  <no string>
  iProduct = 0x0000  <no string>
  iSerialNumber = 0x0000  <no string>
  bNumConfigurations = 0x0001

root@micro:~ #
```

ue0 is the Ethernet interface, but I was expecting another interface - the wireless one to appear.

Edit:
I think the re0  is the name for realtek LAN driver. I'm not sure what mine is.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 30, 2018)

gnoma Exactly. But then you have  lo0  (which I think that it's lan interface) and the other,  ue0 .


----------



## gnoma (Apr 30, 2018)

Yes, 

lo0 = loopback
ue0 = LAN 

And no wireless ;(


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 30, 2018)

I didn't know the RPI2 had a wireless option? The BCM2836 is the Pi's SoC not its wireless card.

Generally wireless interfaces will first appear in `sysctl net.wlan.devices` on FreeBSD 11.0 and up. They'll only appear in `ifconfig` when you create wlan0,wlan1,...,wlanN interfaces as described in the handbook.

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html


----------



## ekingston (Apr 30, 2018)

gnoma said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just hot my new raspberry pi 2. I see a big fat Broadcom chip on it that says "BCM2836" and I'm sure that this one should be the wireless card.
> ...
> Cheers/Beers!



The BCM2836 is the CPU (https://www.adafruit.com/product/2358). The Raspberry Pi 2 doesn't have Wifi. The Pi 3 has Wifi (https://www.adafruit.com/product/3055).

Are you sure you meant Pi 2?


----------



## gnoma (Apr 30, 2018)

Hmmm, so sorry "( 

I got it as a raspberry with wifi, looks like I'll return it back but this is no longer technical/FreeBSD issue. 

Thanks for the help anyway


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 30, 2018)

gnoma said:


> Hmmm, so sorry "(
> 
> I got it as a raspberry with wifi, looks like I'll return it back but this is no longer technical/FreeBSD issue.
> 
> Thanks for the help anyway


So the problem isn't FreeBSD? Are you sure?


----------



## gnoma (Apr 30, 2018)

Well, the problem is that I buy a device that was suppose to have wi-fi but it apparently doesn't. 
I'll return it back to the seller and ask for RPI3 or whatever else micro device they got compatible with FreeBSD and having wi-fi. 

So yes, I'm sure FreeBSD is not the problem.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 30, 2018)

Here they mention RPi3 wireless
https://wiki.freebsd.org/SDIO


----------



## Spartrekus (Apr 30, 2018)

I got no wireless working on raspberry, actually which is good, it is much faster to use Ethernet ... 
For instance, for VNC; ethernet faster.


----------

